# Teacher near Calamba/Laguna wanted



## Baby Damulag (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi there,

i`m from Germany and married to a lovely filipina.
She`s from Calamba, Laguna (Luzon).
Until now i haven`t been to the phils.
When we go there (for holiday), i would like to start to study some 
Arnis/Escrima there. Any ideas about a good teacher in that area?
Thanks!
Regards, Dieter


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 28, 2006)

Baby Damulag said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> i`m from Germany and married to a lovely filipina.
> She`s from Calamba, Laguna (Luzon).
> ...


 
Hi Dieter,

Thanks for joining MartialTalk and welcome to the FMA forum!!!

Good luck with your search.

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## PeteNerd (Jun 28, 2006)

Baby Damulag said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> i`m from Germany and married to a lovely filipina.
> She`s from Calamba, Laguna (Luzon).
> ...



Calamba is only an hour to an hour and a half bus ride from Manila.  There are a lot of great FMA instructors in Manila.  What kind of style are you looking for?  What's your background?

Pete


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 28, 2006)

Baby Damulag said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> i`m from Germany and married to a lovely filipina.
> She`s from Calamba, Laguna (Luzon).
> ...



http://balintawak.s5.com/home.html

Bobby Tabimina, I believe is in the area for Balintawak.  I have talked to one of his students in California, and seen some of his videos. You might try him. 

In Germany there is:

Datu Deiter of Modern Arnis - http://modernarnis.de/
Master of Tapi Tapi Gaby Roloff - http://modernarnis.net/

GM Veeck - MOncal / Veeck Lineage. I do not have a site link handy. Sorry.


----------



## Karl (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Dieter,

IM living also in Germany and maybe I can help you finding someone there in Laguna or Los Baños (this is from Manila with the Bus going to Laguna
maybe 1 hour) nicht so weit weg...
Pm me if are interested....
Best regards

Karl


----------



## taong tahimik (Jul 2, 2006)

Master Pepe is Grandmaster Ernesto Amador Presas' right hand man. Master Pepe is from Los Baños. They do seminars in Europe together. Visit Grandmaster Pesas' school first in Manila and ask how to get in touch with him, with luck Master Pepe might even be there.

Master Pepe is a great teacher.

Enjoy the hot springs in Calamba!


----------

